# Opinions on Tren E/Test E Cycle? W/ Questions



## DixonPlymouth (Apr 9, 2012)

STATS
Age: 24
Height: 6'4"
Weight: 235lbs
BF %: ~11

I've run Test only and Test/DBOL cycles before.

CYCLE
1-4: DBOL @ 40MG/ED
1-12: Test E @ 200mg/WK
1-12: Tren E @ 500mg/WK
11-12: DBOL @ 40mg/ED
1-15: Aromasin @ 12.5mg/ED

PCT:
15-16: Clomid @ 150mg/ED
17-18: Clomid @ 100mg/ED
19: Clomid @ 50mg/ED

*QUESTIONS:

*1.) Do I need Dostinex to avoid milky tits?

2.) Do I need HCG in my PCT?

Any other comments and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 9, 2012)

I think the test level is to low and you would be wasting your money running dbol for only one week to close out your cycle(11-12). Yes you can go with HCG during and after if desired. You could also look into BLR formeron for pct or even during cycle. I don't think you will have to worry about milky tits with those doses unless you are prone to lactating. LOL


----------



## KUVinny (Apr 9, 2012)

I will respectfully disagree on a few points. 

First I think the op meant two weeks 11 and 12. However that's still probably not worth it unless you have plenty to play around with like tic tacs. 

I would not suggest using hcg during pct. use it during cycle if you desire. It will help with recovery later. 

Finaly, though you may not need it, having caber on hand is a good idea. 

All that said, I agree on the amount of test. Bump it up. 400 for example.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 9, 2012)

Run the Dbol from 11-14. That way you are still way anabolic as the test clears your system. You can start PCT the day after your last dbol dose. I've never run test that low but some people like a maintenance dose. I won't comment on that. Good luck.


----------



## Imosted (Apr 10, 2012)

i wouldn't run Tren e as first Tren cycle. go with Tren a figure out what you can handle and than use the same ugl tren e.
why?
ok here is the deal, Tren is one of the greatest Steroid out there but it comes with great amouth of sides, when you use tren e it means that it will be in your system upto 2 weeks,
that means if you surpass what you can handle you gonna be fucked for 2 weeks.
i would say go with Tren a start with 50mg eod, if you can handle it go with 75 eod, than 50 ed. once you know what is good for you calculate the ester difference(weight) and use tren e.

ps
i am on 500 mg tren e and 150 mg test c right now, and feeling great almost no sides and no libodo problem, but as i said start with tren a and test prop. experiment and than use longer esters.


----------

